# 18hp briggs and stratton wont run with air filter on



## mdouglass (Mar 12, 2010)

I have an 18 horse briggs and stratton motor that will start with the air filter off, but when you cover the carburator it dies. While it's running fuel spits out excessively in the tray that holds the filter. What do I do?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Can we assume that this is a clean/new air cleaner? Sounds like it is badly clogged. The dirty an air filter is the more gas is sucked into the engine.

BG


----------



## mdouglass (Mar 12, 2010)

air filter is pretty clean. The engine starts to die out even if you put your hand over the top of the carb.


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi 

is this engine a single cylinder vangaurd ohv valve by any chance ?

sounds like your engine may have a tight inlet valve or a leaking or burnd valve 
if its spitting fuel back into the air cleaner 

does it have a tendancy to cough or splutter / not run well ?


let me know model model and type and date codes off engine plate 

cheers mstpops


----------



## mdouglass (Mar 12, 2010)

Briggs and stratton 18hp twin
mdl#422707 type#1105 01 code#9611075A

It seems to run pretty well when the filter is off. Even if you put your hand above the carb with the filter off it starts to die.


----------



## mdouglass (Mar 12, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## tige (Mar 23, 2010)

i have 16 hp horizontal vanguard and i have the same problem can any one help me


----------



## WM1600 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the same problem with a 21 vanguard. 4 hours on an air filter is all I can get before it will run poorly.


----------

